# Black Lines in my images.



## darrin1200

I am trying to use my Iphone 7 for taking my pictures, but have run into a problem.

I built a box out of white foam-core. I had 3 LED strips from an undercabinet light kit available, so I mounted them to the top.

The first two images show the lightbox I built and the LED set up. You can see, that there are no black lines in these pictures.

View in Gallery


View in Gallery



The last two images show the black lines that appear when I try to photograph in the box. One was taken with the camera horizontal, while the other with it vertical. The lines seem to follow the orientation of the camera. This would appear to indicate that it is a camera problem, not a light problem.


This image is the right way up, the bottom of the photo is the bottom of the lightbox.
View in Gallery

This image is sideways, the bottom of the lightbox is to the right of the photo.
View in Gallery



If anyone can shed some light "pun intended", I would be very grateful.


----------



## TG Design

Darrin, I struggle with the same issue. I built a photo box with 3 led lights (top and sides) and still struggle to produce good pictures. When I use my Nikon SLR, they are ok, I assume I need a micro lens. But when I use my iPhone 7 in the box, I get the same results you do, black shadow like stripes. 


Here is my photo box, as you can see the led lights are plenty bright. They are 10w each, used in ceiling lights. It’s funny that I can take a good picture of the light box with my phone.


----------



## rholiday

Been there, done that.
Had the problem with an SLR and an iphone.

Now I try to use the light box in daylight.
Banding not a problem with incandescent lights because the filament still is bright even when the current cycles.

https://photographylife.com/light-frequency-issue

Bob


----------



## Fred Bruche

^^ what Bob said ^^
The cause is interference between the light "frequency" and the speed of the shutter in the camera or phone in that case. This is for both LED and incandescent light bulbs, using sunlight as the source of light fixes that  Or use a longer shutter speed but I don't believe you can control that with a phone camera.


----------



## duncsuss

Here's a link to a page that discusses the problem ...


https://photo.stackexchange.com/que...ntal-lines-stripes-or-bands-with-led-lighting


----------



## PenPal

Every light equals shadows.

My open conduit box,one light shaded LHS and one RHS and 8 watt fluro on top.

Side lights from hardware store LEDs


Peter.


----------

